# Brake Planet brake rotors. Has anyone used these?



## lonewolfe (Dec 14, 2007)

Has anyone tried the brake rotors from Brake Planet? They manufacture their own rotors as well as sell OEM replacements. The price is excellent but I have not found any user feedback on their rotors. Yes, I did a search!


----------



## lonewolfe (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Brake Planet brake rotors. Has anyone used these? (lonewolfe)*

Nobody? The ad is in the latest issue of Eurotuner. These guys are located in SoCal.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Brake Planet brake rotors. Has anyone used these? (lonewolfe)*

Ask for country of origin! Too many Chinese knockoff parts out there that just don't come close to meeting OEM specs! Soft rotors will wear/warp etc ..you may save a few bucks up front, but if you have to repalce 'em way early..where's the real savings in that? I stick with Brembo, Zimmerman, ATE etc!


----------



## lonewolfe (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Brake Planet brake rotors. Has anyone used these? (spitpilot)*

Yeah, that was my gut feeling too but these guys manufacture their own rotors and brake pads. I'm not sure it says they manufacture them here or in China though. I'll have to take another look. After seeing their website and the prices is the reason I put a post up on here to see if anyone has any experience with them.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Brake Planet brake rotors. Has anyone used these? (lonewolfe)*

Anything too cheap to be true is Chinese knock off..not OEM quality...even some old line brands (EMPI) from the air cooled VW daze have been taken over...I bought a drive axle..recognized the name...POS...not even painted on the shaft, boots looked rough as hell..who knows how good the CV joint were..sent it back..had another similar experience with a set of motor mounts..looked rough as hell...stick with EU supplier nations as much as possilbe for VW parts! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lonewolfe (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Brake Planet brake rotors. Has anyone used these? (spitpilot)*

Ok, I called them today to get more information on their rotors. The rotors are manufactured in Asia, he was not specific as to which country, and are machined and zinc plated in the Los Angeles area. I told him that I had concerns about Asian manufactured rotors and he said most of the Euro companies have their rotors cast in Asia and then they also do their machining and plating in Europe. Is this true? I have no way to know for sure but it does seem to follow the trend of most manufacturing companies these days. So, are Brembo, Zimmerman and ATE rotors cast in Europe? Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Brake Planet brake rotors. Has anyone used these? (lonewolfe)*

But big Co's doing raw manufacturing in China have the resources and need to keep some strict QC on what the parts are like...ATE isn't gonna risk their rep on poor quality rotors that wear out in 10K miles becasue their porous castings etc...so they do some sophisticated receiving inspection B4 finishing operations in Europe....bet "Brake Planet" doesn't do any Rockwell testing or magnafluxing!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

http://www.racingbrake.com has their own foundry--- so they make their brakes in New Jersey


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_http://www.racingbrake.com has their own foundry--- so they make their brakes in New Jersey

have you used these brakes in the past and if so how did they hold up?? can they take a beating??


----------



## focal_21 (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Brake Planet brake rotors. Has anyone used these? (lonewolfe)*

I installed a set of thier rotors along with ebc pads f & r. I put about 10000 miles on them without a problem. after the 10k the rotors showed zero sign of wear, as with the oem, they lasted just over 50k. performance was great at a fraction of the cost. I no longer have the mini but I would definitely use their rotors again!


----------



## Islander (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Brake Planet brake rotors. Has anyone used these? (focal_21)*

I bought the front and rear rotor & pad sets for my late 1999 Cabrio (Mk 3.5) about 3 months ago. I had some problems with the order (they didn't ship right away or give me a traking number even though their site says they will) but after a couple contacts they did ship via Fedex and sent me the tracking number. I replaced the front rotors and pads, the parts were all correct, and they are working fine - no problems. I'm waiting for warmer weather to do the back rotors and pads since the back isn't quite worn out and is a little more complicated with the bearings and parking brake issues.
The price was good, their products are good. Just be sure to stay on top of your order to be sure they get it shipped and give you the tracking number.


----------



## Mk2 SAiNT (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Brake Planet brake rotors. Has anyone used these? (Islander)*

bumpage of an old thread. 
I'm highly considering going through brakeplanet.com. They offer a LIFETIME warranty on all parts. Not just the rotors but including the pads(from them of course). The catch is, you have to have a mechanic shop install them to have the warranty in effect. In other words, beat the crap out of them and they'll replace them.


----------



## Padawan (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Brake Planet brake rotors. Has anyone used these? (Mk2 SAiNT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2 SAiNT* »_bumpage of an old thread. 
I'm highly considering going through brakeplanet.com. They offer a LIFETIME warranty on all parts. Not just the rotors but including the pads(from them of course). The catch is, you have to have a mechanic shop install them to have the warranty in effect. In other words, beat the crap out of them and they'll replace them. 

*DO NOT ORDER FROM BRAKE PLANET! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
We placed an order for pads and rotors back in mid-May. They charged our credit card immediately, but nothing ever shipped. We called to cancel the order several times (latest was 2 days ago), but no refund has been issued as of June 26th. 
Do yourself a favour and avoid this company like the plague.*


----------



## focal_21 (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Brake Planet brake rotors. Has anyone used these? (Padawan)*

i actually ordered mine thruogh ebay and they did not ship right away as the front (or rear...can't remember which) rotors were on backorder. i asked them how they sell something on auction and don't have it in stock and expressed my discontent. the lady i spoke with was very pleasant and said that for my inconvenience they would actually send me a partial refund...like 10% or something...for my inconvenience. I was very pleased with the way that everything was handled and in a couple weeks i received a check in the mail. 
Product wise I thought they were a great value. Performance was increased greatly on my mini cooper in combination with ebc greenstuff pads all around. after 10k miles i actually couldn't see any signs of wear. 
I understand that while one person had a great experience that it is not to say that another will have a bad one, and vice versa. My experience, though not ideal, was pleasant and handled accordingly. Product wise the rotors i bought were great.
....anywho....just my $.02


----------



## Padawan (Feb 19, 2004)

This is much more than one person:
Google search for "BrakePlanet complaints" 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Padawan at 5:45 PM 7-2-2009_


----------

